# No Steam after Boiler Change



## elo (9 mo ago)

Hi All,

New to the forum and new to thinking with Rancilio Silvia!

I had the challenging experience of changing the boiler on my machine as it had begun to trip the power in my apartment,

Now reassembled, and appears to be working, except it will not bring the temp up to steam temp when I throw the steam switch.

The unit has an Auber PID installed.

To add some additional confusion, if I simply change the brew temp on my Auber PID to 138 degrees, then it does come up to temperature, so I am left wondering, if this is a sensor issue, or have I accidentally disconnected a cable?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Ed


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Sounds like something is disconnected on the steam side, of the pid connection. just Check all of your connections, agains the instructions you used to install the pid.


----------



## elo (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice bhodgeson - I didn’t install the pid myself ( bought the unit second hand with it already installed ) but I’ll try to find those instructions and run through the steps and try to see if something is amiss.


----------

